# Memorial Race at 'The Track' in Gaithersburg, MD - 10/23/04



## BBSpence (Jul 9, 2002)

There will be a Memorial Race for Mike Webb at 'The Track' in Gaithersburg, Maryland on Saturday, October 23rd. Doors open at 8am, qualifying starts at 12noon. Cost is $25, $15 will be going to a College fund for his daughter, Ashlee Webb.

Classes:
Sedan Stock
Sedan Mod
1/12 Stock
1/12 Mod
F-1 Stock


For those of you that can't attend and would like to make a donation, please make checks payable to Fidelity Brokerage Services LLC, on the memo line write Account# 608436577 FBO Ashlee Ellen Webb. Mail to Fidelity Investments P.O. Box 77001 Cincinnati, OH 45277


Hope to see you there,
Billy Spence


----------

